# Sign of the times: casual is king



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-fellco_09oct09,0,4686383.story

Bill Maher has said that the next trend in casual wear for Americans will be adult diapers. I'm starting to believe it...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

That's happening to so many men's stores now. We still have three non-chain men's stores in Lansing, though.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Nuts! I remember going there to get clothes when I was a kid- I've taken my sons there too.
So sad...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

How much more "casual" can we get than Crocs, flip flops or pajamas worn in public? Sad, sad, sad.

Brian


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

vwguy said:


> How much more "casual" can we get than Crocs, flip flops or pajamas worn in public? Sad, sad, sad.
> 
> Brian


Sweatpants and 'whale tails' come to mind....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While it is indeed sad, it does appear the way of the world. Many, many years ago, while still in high school, I worked for a brief period for the "Hoys Store for Men and Boys," in Lock Haven, PA. It was, I believe, the premier men's store in town! The old store location is now a dollar store...how very, very sad!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I think part of the problem was expressed in the opening paragraph. All it did was mention important events, like weddings and funerals. Dressing well has left the societal consciousness as an every day event.


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Aw come on guys. Enough with the doom-n-gloom already. We will always have Mens Warehouse


----------



## AddisonBelmont (Feb 2, 2006)

All I know is I took the 146 Bus up Michigan Avenue the other day at 6:OOpm, when the sidewalks were wall-to-wall people, and in the six blocks between the Chicago River & The Drake Hotel, I saw 2 suits & 1 tie.

Maybe that's why yesterday's _Crain's_ said the Paul Stuart store may be replaced with-just shoot me, please--Best Buy.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

AddisonBelmont said:


> All I know is I took the 146 Bus up Michigan Avenue the other day at 6:OOpm, when the sidewalks were wall-to-wall people, and in the six blocks between the Chicago River & The Drake Hotel, I saw 2 suits & 1 tie.
> 
> Maybe that's why yesterday's _Crain's_ said the Paul Stuart store may be replaced with-just shoot me, please--Best Buy.


That's what happens when you export half your manufacturing jobs. Surprise surprise, men can no longer afford to shop at Paul Stuart.

It's the ultimate supply-sider's wet dream: a tiny handful of corporate robber barons supported by 100,000,000 hamburger flippers.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> That's what happens when you export half your manufacturing jobs. Surprise surprise, men can no longer afford to shop at Paul Stuart.
> 
> It's the ultimate supply-sider's wet dream: a tiny handful of corporate robber barons supported by 100,000,000 hamburger flippers.


Because men that had manufacturing jobs usually wore suits, right?


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Because men that had manufacturing jobs usually wore suits, right?


My grandfather was a cabinet maker. He wore three piece suits and when at work, his jacket came off and an apron was donned. He was not a wealthy man. This was common dress with the cabinet makers at the firm which he worked. Now, this was a highly skilled trade, but manufacturing none the less.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

FrankDC said:


> That's what happens when you export half your manufacturing jobs. Surprise surprise, men can no longer afford to shop at Paul Stuart.
> 
> It's the ultimate supply-sider's wet dream: a tiny handful of corporate robber barons supported by 100,000,000 hamburger flippers.


I know I shouldn't be after all this time......but your rantings leave me speechless. Who in hell feeds you this nonsense?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

flylot74 said:


> My grandfather was a cabinet maker. He wore three piece suits and when at work, his jacket came off and an apron was donned. He was not a wealthy man. This was common dress with the cabinet makers at the firm which he worked. Now, this was a highly skilled trade, but manufacturing none the less.


Somehow my friend, I think this is an exception. While unsure, I highly doubt Frank was referencing your grandfather and the people he worked with. I could be wrong and it was not everything from auto production to television assembly that was being referenced.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Scientists studying the not infrequently discovered wooly mammoths frozen in Siberia and Alaska postulate ice age temps could experience even more extreme local temperature drops that literally 'fast froze' the creatures. I doubt Jan will contribute to this forum after his drumhead courtmartial. But as your gausino in the mescal I hold out for a rapid cutural shift brought about by climate or social stress that will return us to a more genteel and elegant mode, at least in dress if not common decency. Yes, like a ever hopefull Micronesian cargo cultist or born to lose, er again Christian waiting to be raptured I can see it now. I'm walking on the start of Shabbat with my Chabbad nieghbors to buy a quart of milk and a can of food for Piewacket. And the 60 degree weather is mixed with Santa Anna chill factor so I foppishly don a coat. And then it happens: Some rapid shift that leaves **** flipflopiens locked in the grotesque death posture of ancient Pompeii, leaving SOCAl to a surviving band of hunter gatherers in morning coats and colourfull pocketsquares designating tribal territories and clan associations, the AAAC people the most widely dispersed and respected. Loudly thumps my fire hardened walking stick on the cavern floor.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Kav said:


> Scientists studying the not infrequently discovered wooly mammoths frozen in Siberia and Alaska postulate ice age temps could experience even more extreme local temperature drops that literally 'fast froze' the creatures. I doubt Jan will contribute to this forum after his drumhead courtmartial. But as your gausino in the mescal I hold out for a rapid cutural shift brought about by climate or social stress that will return us to a more genteel and elegant mode, at least in dress if not common decency. Yes, like a ever hopefull Micronesian cargo cultist or born to lose, er again Christian waiting to be raptured I can see it now. I'm walking on the start of Shabbat with my Chabbad nieghbors to buy a quart of milk and a can of food for Piewacket. And the 60 degree weather is mixed with Santa Anna chill factor so I foppishly don a coat. And then it happens: Some rapid shift that leaves **** flipflopiens locked in the grotesque death posture of ancient Pompeii, leaving SOCAl to a surviving band of hunter gatherers in morning coats and colourfull pocketsquares designating tribal territories and clan associations, the AAAC people the most widely dispersed and respected. Loudly thumps my fire hardened walking stick on the cavern floor.


Sort of a Mad Max meets the Bronte sisters kind of thing, eh?


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

KenR said:


> I know I shouldn't be after all this time......but your rantings leave me speechless. Who in hell feeds you this nonsense?


Henry Ford, not known to be a "liberal", thought it important that his workers be paid well enough to be able to afford the cars they produced.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

*or.....*

More like THINGS TO COME and GRAND HOTEL with soundtrack by Kurt Weil.


----------



## Jupiter (Mar 15, 2006)

*Look at the old photos for what we've lost...*

I have several books about the old Bentleys that were built in the 1920s. Lots of photos of men assembling those cars at the Cricklewood factory... and every last man on the floor was wearing a long-sleeved shirt (sometimes rolled to the elbows) and a tie. Usually they were wearing some sort of apron as well to keep things in place, and out of the lathes, I'd hope. Granted, it WAS the 1920s, but those guys knew how to dress, by God.

Here's an example of what I mean:

www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/images/Puli104.jpg

And don't forget Birkin and Barnato racing those old truck-like Bentleys at Le Mans... in tie and tweed jacket.

Jupiter


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

rsmeyer said:


> Henry Ford, not known to be a "liberal", thought it important that his workers be paid well enough to be able to afford the cars they produced.


And last I checked, they can afford to buy a new car every few years if they manage their money correctly...and flat screen televisions, iPods, send kids to college...


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> That's what happens when you export half your manufacturing jobs. Surprise surprise, men can no longer afford to shop at Paul Stuart.


Hello Loonie.

Please don't pretend that you Americans aren't able to afford appropriate clothing. An average Brooks Brother blazer is cheaper than your average lot of 'designer' casual wear.

A.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> And last I checked, they can afford to buy a new car every few years if they manage their money correctly...and flat screen televisions, iPods, send kids to college...


And their company can't afford to pay for their health insurance costs. Have you looked lately at the performance of Ford?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Albert said:


> Hello Loonie. A.


Albert: LOL, you are a gem!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

rsmeyer said:


> And their company can't afford to pay for their health insurance costs. Have you looked lately at the performance of Ford?


Classic, text book perfect, _ad hoc_ rescue. Good work!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Albert, " Got to keep the loonies on the path."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Why would I wear an adult diaper,There's nothing wrong with my bladder.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Howard said:


> Why would I wear an adult diaper,There's nothing wrong with my bladder.


Less time in the bathroom means more time to push carts 

Brian


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

vwguy said:


> Less time in the bathroom means more time to push carts
> 
> Brian


So then I'll just pee in the carts instead,The hell with holding my bladder.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Howard said:


> So then I'll just pee in the carts instead,The hell with holding my bladder.


That's what the adult diapers are for, you can pee whenever & wherever you like.

Brian


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

vwguy said:


> That's what the adult diapers are for, you can pee whenever & wherever you like.
> 
> Brian


Also good for long road trips to confront your romantic rivals apparently. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

vwguy said:


> That's what the adult diapers are for, you can pee whenever & wherever you like.
> 
> Brian


Or I'll just use a Urine bottle instead.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Howard said:


> Or I'll just use a Urine bottle instead.


This one's dishwasher safe: https://www.aidmobility.co.uk/acatalog/Plastic_Male_Urinal_with_Lid.html


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

BertieW said:


> This one's dishwasher safe: https://www.aidmobility.co.uk/acatalog/Plastic_Male_Urinal_with_Lid.html


How much urine does that bottle secure?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Howard said:


> How much urine does that bottle secure?


To hell with it, just piss your pants. That's what all the cool kids do. Haven't you seen _Billy Madison_?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Howard wets his pants in the Pathmark parkinglot. A co worker says " Howard! you'r a peein!" Howard looks at him and says duh! I was born here.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> To hell with it, just piss your pants. That's what all the cool kids do. Haven't you seen _Billy Madison_?


_"If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis"_


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> To hell with it, just piss your pants. That's what all the cool kids do. Haven't you seen _Billy Madison_?


Yeah But I'm not Billy Madison.

why should I piss my pants when I got the back of the parking lot to pee?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> Howard wets his pants in the Pathmark parkinglot. A co worker says " Howard! you'r a peein!" Howard looks at him and says duh! I was born here.


Thanks Kav,That's a good one.


----------

